# Salmon, Jalapeno, Corn, Tomato



## ironchef (May 15, 2008)

For this dish, because summer is coming, I wanted to use flavors that people normally associate with summer. The intent was to take bright flavors and to incorporate them in a different way. The salmon was prepared my favorite way: seasoned and pan seared to a golden brown. The jalapenos were roasted and then pureed to make an emulsion aka a roasted jalapeno foam. The corn--which was picked that morning by one of the other cooks--was simply sauteed with butter and salt. The yellow and red grape tomatoes were given a light pickling with olive oil, sherry vinegar, verjus, and elderflower, then tossed with chopped shiso. A Yukon gold potato puree finished the dish:


----------



## TATTRAT (May 15, 2008)

great as always! Have you been working with those micro corn/corn grasses...I think they are being grown on Maui. That would have been a cool addition to this dish.

For me this one IS summer, well though out and nicely executed.


----------



## Jeekinz (May 15, 2008)

Those scallops would go nicely in place of the slamon as well.

Looks great.


----------



## ironchef (May 15, 2008)

TATTRAT said:


> great as always! Have you been working with those micro corn/corn grasses...I think they are being grown on Maui. That would have been a cool addition to this dish.
> 
> For me this one IS summer, well though out and nicely executed.


 
I haven't heard about that, I'll have to check it out. Is that the same thing as corn shoots? 

Yeah, I'm trying to get my mind into summer flavors, but it's pretty much summer here year round LOL.


----------



## babetoo (May 15, 2008)

beautiful, bet it tastes good too. 

babe


----------



## BBQ Mikey (May 17, 2008)

Looks delish, and now I want to sear some salmon myself!


----------



## ironchef (May 17, 2008)

BBQ Mikey said:


> Looks delish, and now I want to sear some salmon myself!


 
I love salmon because it's so versatile. It can be paired with flavors from almost any type of cuisine.


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 17, 2008)

Looks great! The only thing for me, and don't take it personally, is I can't wrap my mind around the foam thing. I don't know why, I just have a hard time wanting to eat it...


----------



## Calya (May 18, 2008)

Looks great. I love corn and I am always looking for other ways to serve salmon. Thanks!


----------

